

How long will it take for this to be at the top of HN? - cek
http://uncrunched.com/2011/09/23/here-i-am/

======
WalterGR
The submission of the same URL but with a useful title is doing far better.

"UNCRUNCHED: Arrington's new blog." -
<http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=3032013>

